# Got a new Mule....



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

... not really a Mule... actually better than a Mule (not sorry Kawasaki fans)!

Today I went and picked up a 19 Yamaha Viking EPS SE. As y'all know I take my time when I buy things, I picked this one out a year ago but didn't like the price, waited for 2020 stuff to roll out. Drove a little ways for it because the price was right and only 3 available within 200 miles. My little boy was excited when I got home. I've owned my reliable Grizzly since 2007 and I expect the Viking to be just as reliable.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awwww that's so cool
Great lookin young man!
Football or soccer???


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Football or soccer???


I'm not following? The shirt? That's my hoodie. I got back later than I wanted to and it was a little cool so I threw it on him for a quick ride.

But if you mean the Minnesota Vikings, the only time they were reliable was when Brett Farve played for them


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> I'm not following? The shirt? That's my hoodie. I got back later than I wanted to and it was a little cool so I threw it on him for a quick ride.
> 
> But if you mean the Minnesota Vikings, the only time they were reliable was when Brett Farve played for them


What I meant was is your boy going to play football or soccer?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice ride BW! I'm sure it will be very useful.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> What I meant was is your boy going to play football or soccer?


Ahhh! His choice, he will play whatever he wants but time will tell. I imagine he will play everything at some point like I did.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice ride! If its as dependable as the yamaha atvs your set. Its definately better than a polaris ranger.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Haven't had time to get a full pace through it but it will be ran wide open tomorrow. I went into this process with an open mind and no particular make. I knew I like a sportier utility style and absolutely knew I was getting a gasser.

Polaris lost real quick despite my interest in their General and aftermarket share. Ranger was almost out from the beginning, I never liked the one I used at my part time job. It was not comfortable and the drivetrain left me less than impressed, there's a reason they need more engine power.

Honda didn't have features I was looking for on an affordable model and Kawasaki stayed pretty dated with their Mule. I looked at the other plethora of rebranded stuff but they were quickly dismissed. No loss here as I never was a fan of any.

Can Am got a lot of attention from me in their Defender HD8 and 10. The Commander got a little attention but in the end was not utility enough.

Yamaha Viking actually was not an early front runner because the engine was pretty much at the bottom of the class power wise, didn't have tilt steering, I didn't really care for the doors, and the shocks weren't adjustable. I did look at the Wolverine with a slightly larger output alongside the Viking. Believe it or not the Viking was much easier to get in than the Wolverine. In fact the Can Am Defender was easier to get in than the Wolverine.

Can Am Defender was the front runner until I had the opportunity to sit in the Viking side by side with it. Viking was clearly more spacious in the cab, a true 3 seater. The longer wheelbase and wider stance made a huge difference for my 6'3" frame. The seats allowed for a more relaxed posture than the Defender. Even so I can enhance the comfort by simply swapping for the bolster seats found on the YXZ Sports. Despite the lack of adjustable tilt, the wheel felt good in hand. The shocks became a non issue, I can always change them. The doors are removable. The cons quickly washed away.

I reminded myself top end speed wasn't necessary (50 mph is sufficient). My Yamaha Grizzly was never the fastest but it also never let me down. The Ultramatic transmission is the most reliable one on the market. No one else beats the 10 year belt warranty! So I will go another decade being ridiculed by my buddies for having the smallest block. I will continue to smile and remind them I'm not the one that had to be pulled home.

Yamahammer!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> Haven't had time to get a full pace through it but it will be ran wide open tomorrow. I went into this process with an open mind and no particular make. I knew I like a sportier utility style and absolutely knew I was getting a gasser.
> 
> Polaris lost real quick despite my interest in their General and aftermarket share. Ranger was almost out from the beginning, I never liked the one I used at my part time job. It was not comfortable and the drivetrain left me less than impressed, there's a reason they need more engine power.
> 
> ...


Did not see John Deere in your comparison.

Joke aside that is a lot of valuable information you have provided and first hand experience on a brand I would not even consider. Some day when I have money to burn would really like to have a side by side.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> Did not see John Deere in your comparison.
> 
> Joke aside that is a lot of valuable information you have provided and first hand experience on a brand I would not even consider. Some day when I have money to burn would really like to have a side by side.


You know I would never admit looking at 'those that should not be named'. I did check them out, they are included in the rebrand class  They just didn't appeal to me at all, mostly price made me quit looking faster than anything.

I forgot to mention, the Viking has a full skid plate and not partial. Again there's always aftermarket or fab work for more money so it being in the package is worth consideration.

One day you'll get one, I've been wanting one for about 5-6 years. While it's more of a want than a need, it will definitely make a few things like spraying easier.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I must admit, Yamaha would not have been on my radar if I were in the market for a side-by-side UTV. You make a lot of good selling points for the Viking.

I've got a Polaris Ranger. Wish it had more leg room (I'm 6-4), but I'm not in it for extended periods of time - just running around the farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I was in my local motorsports dealer ordering some hardware for my 2008 Kawasaki Teryx side by side last week. They had a customized Polaris on the showroom floor......it was $31,000.

My son bought a John Deere 835R a couple of months ago. The ergonomics and comfort was immediately noticeable for me......the air conditioning was outstanding. I am sure the heater will be nice come January. I am going to put one on my list of things to do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Definitely a lot of head scratching sticker prices! You go in seeing the starting price but realize it's the add ons that kills you. I've looked at cab kits and I decided I'll just buy another small Toyota pickup. It was bad enough what the Viking cost.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

My biggest gripe on Polaris is their crappy clutch. Never had much belt trouble but just didn't like the jerking when trying to creep forward or backward. At 14k miles my secondary clutch wore out and some pieces fell out so I put in an aftermarket Duraclutch. Way better design, the clutch that polaris should use from factory.

My 900 ranger has over 20k miles on it now so I really shouldn't say they're all that bad but I've fixed alot more stuff on it than I've had to on arctic cat atvs that have high miles and get used alot harder.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wish we could get these side by sides
Toyota 3L turbo diesel. 80+ MPH

Runs around the farm on off road diesel, or put taxed diesel in it and take it for small supplies. Locks up your guns & gear better.

Heat & AC, too.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

A good friend of mine who does lots and lots of custom fencing has a little side business of buying and fixing old Geo Trackers. Fixes them up and sells them for $8-10,000


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

stack em up said:


> A good friend of mine who does lots and lots of custom fencing has a little side business of buying and fixing old Geo Trackers. Fixes them up and sells them for $8-10,000


Out of curiosity, what does he do to a Geo Tracker to make it work $10K?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Out of curiosity, what does he do to a Geo Tracker to make it work $10K?


New tires, rims and a full tank of premium fuel.  :lol:

Sorry PA, couldn't help myself today, hope I didn't yank your chain too hard.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Out of curiosity, what does he do to a Geo Tracker to make it work $10K?


I honestly don't know what all he does, all I know is they have 4 more sold before they have even finished them. I'll check into it sometime, I'd like one


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I would imagine they did pretty good hunting vehicles. Can kind of get places the same as a four wheeler but can also drive you to a Dennys... Lol


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Definitely a lot of head scratching sticker prices! You go in seeing the starting price but realize it's the add ons that kills you.


Boy you hit the head on that one, started pricing a Pol with the wife, and I ask her which wheels she was interested in. She said all four of them, doesn't it come with them? Seems base machine was $11-$12K, didn't take long to push over $20K. Still waiting for the money tree in the back yard to produce.  Someday, wife will have one however, but now I'm going to look Vike it seems. Thanks for the review.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is the side by side UTE like a lifestyle thing?
I would think a small truck would be 1/2 the price, twice as fast/powerful, more room and payload, AC power windows, door locks, etc and street legal everywhere.

Now if you want an "open station" feel I can see where an enclosed truck wouldn't work, but Jeep makes open rag-top vehicles


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Is the side by side UTE like a lifestyle thing?
> I would think a small truck would be 1/2 the price, twice as fast/powerful, more room and payload, AC power windows, door locks, etc and street legal everywhere.
> Now if you want an "open station" feel I can see where an enclosed truck wouldn't work, but Jeep makes open rag-top vehicles


For sure it's a lifestyle thing for many folks, especially the 2 row 4 and 6 seaters that blaze trails. Then there are some like me that are a true hybrid that it at least meets a need and a want. I like trail riding and I never turn down a tool that makes my job easier. Followed by a small population that it's an absolute need such as not able to use an ATV.

Absolutely a small truck makes a lot of sense, I used to have a 4x4 Yota with a flatbed that I would take the doors off for the summer. There are a lot of pros of UTVs, they are lightweight, smaller, maneuverable in tight spaces, and FUN! Spraying from an ATV is fatiguing as you are using one arm to throttle and steer the handlebars, my ATV does not have electric power steering. Your other arm is constantly holding the wand. So there are jobs that a UTV is better suited for and especially assists elderly users or guys like me with young kids.

In the end it's like our tractors. We all have one large tractor that can do it all for us but we have smaller tractors to do the same job with ease and often more efficiently.

Small trucks can still fall short but if I had to compromise, I'd either have an ATV and a small truck or just a UTV. Thankfully I'm in a position I don't have to make that decision  You should be coming up with all the ways a UTV will help you, not talking yourself out of it


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

UTV's are over priced but I sure don't want to tend cattle without one. Arthritis is catching me so about 4X easier to get in and out of my JD Gator than my Ford Ranger truck or the bigger pickups are worse.

I have steep hills, lots of brush and trees. A UTV goes where I would never get with a truck. Sometimes a ATV would be better but you can do a lot more side hill with a UTV. They also go much better in mud than any truck or tractor.

I go better than a week without using a pickup unless I go to town.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone seen these little Suzuki 2 seater trucks? They have cabs with HVAC, 4WD, smaller tires, dump beds and pretty sure they are street legal.
Looks like they sell for 5-10k and look amazingly useful.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The only thing I've heard about those little 2 seater trucks is that the weight is all on the front, so even in 4wd your stuck all the time.


----------

